# Which was the hottest Charlie's Angel ever?



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

By popular demand, which Angel (yes you have to pick one) would you love to spend time with at an exotic location?


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

If you're going to ask this question... where are the choices for Drew Barrymore, Cameron Diaz, Lucy Liu, and the two other forgettable angels from this year's remake?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Farrah all the way!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

heySkippy said:


> Farrah all the way!


:up:


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I'd take Rachel Taylor over any one listed, but yes---definitely Cameron Diaz all the way!

Um...so to speak...


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)




----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

What an awesome pic


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'm bucking the trend and going new school.

Minka Kelly.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Jaclyn Smith will always be the most drop-dead gorgeous Angel, in my book -- but I think Cheryl Ladd was the sexiest, followed closely by Minka Kelly.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

DouglasPHill said:


> What an awesome pic


Agreed :up:

When I posted my opinion I looked for a good picture of Jaclyn Smith to include in the post. But I didn't come across this one.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

No doubt, it's Jaclyn Smith.

ETA: Cheryl Ladd was second, but up the track compared to Jaclyn.


----------



## baimo (Mar 2, 2006)

Back in the day - Farrah was the queen, with jacklyn runin a close second


----------



## baimo (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Jaclyn for me. No contest.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> Farrah all the way!


:up::up::up:


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

In what universe does Kate Jackson get more "hottest angel" votes than Tanya Roberts?


C'MON!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I always thought, when watching the show many years ago, why doesn't Kate Jackson get back to her hospital show because she certainly does not belong here.


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

Graymalkin said:


> Jaclyn Smith will always be the most drop-dead gorgeous Angel, in my book -- but I think Cheryl Ladd was the sexiest, followed closely by Minka Kelly.


Exactly my lineup.

While I think Jaclyn is by a long shot the best looking, her looks were not "sexy", the picture above notwithstanding. Cheryl Ladd was just sex appeal personified. Minka, like Jaclyn, is pretty but not very sexy to me.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

History has shown Jaclyn Smith to be the best choice on the hawtness longevity scale.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

Probably the reason that Jaclyn Smith was the only original angel to appear in the movie updates.


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

I'd have to go with Drew Barrymore on this one.


----------

